# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة مهارات الإشراف التربوي الفعال/بروكوالا للتدريب

## غادة السعيد

[COLOR=#000000]*يتشرف مركز بركوالا للتدريب والتطوير ان يقدم لكم اختبارات ودورات تدريبية متخصصة لزيادة كفاءة المؤسسات العامة والخاصة التي تعمل في مجال التدريب والاستشارات وهذه هي الخطة التدريبية لعام 2018*

*يمكنكم الاستفسار والتواصل من خلال*
*Name:* *أ/ غادة السعيد*
*Mob/ Whats App:** 0020102**8818885*
*Email: ghada@prokuala.com*[/COLOR]
*خصم خاص للمجمـوعات والهيئات الحكومية والمؤسسات الخاصة*

*التطوير التربوى والتنمية الاجتماعية *****

*أغسطس*
*"**استراتيجيات الذكاء العاطفي وتطبيقاتها في التعليم*
*Emotional intelligence strategies and their applications"-*
*5/8/2018-"**القاهرة** - * *الدوحة*

*"**التعلم القائم على المشاريع العملية PBL*
*Project-based learning PBL"-*
*5/8/2018-"**الاسكندرية-**الاردن*

*"**التخطيط الإستراتيجي لمدراء المؤسسات التعليمية (الجامعات والكليات والمعاهد والمدارس*
*Strategic planning for managers of educational institutions (universities, colleges, institutes and schools) "-*
*12/8/2018-"**كوالالمبور**- * *المانيا*

*"**تنمية مهارات مشرفي الأنشطة الطلابية*
*Develop the skills of student activities administrators"*
*-26/8/2018-"**شرم الشيخ** - * *دبي*
*"**الخدمات الطلابية في الجامعات الحكومية والأهلية والخاصة*
*Student Services for public and private universities"*
*-26/8/2018-"**الاسكندرية-**بيروت*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*سبتمبر*
*"**الاتجاهات الحديثة في التعليم الجامعي المعاصر وأساليب تدريبية*
*Recent trends of Contemporary university education and Training methods"*
*-2/9/2018-"**الاسكندرية**- * *جده*

*"**الخدمات الطلابية في الجامعات الحكومية والأهلية والخاصة*
*Student Services for public and private universities"-*
*9/9/2018-"**شرم الشيخ-**سلطنة عمان*

*"**الإدارة الإستراتيجية للجودة الشاملة في الجامعات ومراكز البحوث العلمية*
*Strategic Management of Total Quality in universities and scientific research centers"-*
*16/9/2018-"**القاهرة-**الدمام*

*"**المؤشرات النوعية لمدرسة المستقبل*
*Qualitative indicators for the Future School"*
*-23/9/2018-"**كوالالمبور-**واشنطن*

*"**تطبيق الجودة الشاملة في قطاع التعليم العالي*
*Application of Total Quality Management in Higher Educational Institutions"-*
*30/9/2018-"**الاسكندرية-**بيروت*

*أكتوبر*
*"**تنمية المهارات الإبداعية في إدارة الأنشطة الطلابية*
*Develop the creative skills of student activities management"*
*-7/10/2018-"**كوالالمبور**  - * *الرياض*
*"**التعلم القائم على المشاريع العملية PBL*
*Project-based learning PBL"-*
*14/10/2018-"**القاهرة-**الكويت*

*"**فن القيادة والإدارة في المؤسسات التعليمية*
*Art of leadership and management for educational institutions"*
*-21/10/2018-"**الاسكندرية-**بيروت*

*"**الادوات الحديثة في تطوير جودة المعلم*
*Modern tools for developing the teacher quality"-*
*28/10/2018-"**شرم الشيخ-**جده*

*"**الدور القيادي لرؤساء الأقسام في الجامعات*
*Leading role of scientific department Heads in universities"-*
*28/10/2018-"**كوالالمبور**  - * *استراليا*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ*
*نوفمبر*
*"**القياس والتقويم التربوي*
*Educational Measurement and Evaluation"-*
*4/11/2018-"**القاهرة**  -  * *جده*

*"**الإدارة الإستراتيجية للجودة الشاملة في الجامعات ومراكز البحوث العلمية*
*Strategic Management of Total Quality in universities and scientific research centers"-*
*4/11/2018-"**كوالالمبور**-* *باريس*

*"**الاتجاهات الحديثة في التعليم الجامعي المعاصر وأساليب تدريبية*
*Recent trends of Contemporary university education and Training methods"-*
*11/11/2018-"**الاسكندرية-**المغرب*

*"**مدير المدرسة متعدد القدرات*
*Multi-Talented school director "-*
*18/11/22018-"**شرم الشيخ-**سلطنة عمان*

*"**تطبيق الجودة الشاملة في قطاع التعليم العالي*
*Application of Total Quality Management in Higher Educational Institutions"*
*-25/11/2018-"**كوالالمبور-**الدوحة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ديسمبر*
*"**نظريات ومفاهيم ومبادئ التعلم الفعال*
*Theories, concepts and principles of effective learning"*
*-2/12/2018-"**الاسكندرية-**جده*

*"**تنمية القدرات الإبداعية لدى الأطفال*
*How to develop the children's Creative abilities"-*
*9/12/2018-"**شرم الشيخ-**الكويت*

*"**التوجية والإرشاد الطلابي1*
*Guidance and counseling students 1"-*
*16/9/2018-"**كوالالمبور-**تركيا*

*"**مهارات الإشراف التربوي الفعال*
*Active educational supervision skills"-*
*23/12/2018-"**القاهرة-**الرياض*

*"**إدارة الصف*
*Classroom management"-*
*30/12/2018-"**شرم الشيخ-**دبي*

*ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخري....*
(الهندسة – المحاسبة-البيئة وسلامة الاغذية- التسويق والمبيعات-الجودة والانتاج- الحوكمة وادارةالاستثمار-الدفاع المدني ومكافحة الحرائق-السفن وادارة الموانئ-السلامة والصحة المهنية-الصحافة والاعلام ومجالات اخري...)

*·        * *  تعقد برامجنا لمدة ( 5 ايام – 10 ايام – 3 اسابيع – شهر – 6 اشهر ) حسب خطتنا وتوجيه سيادتكم.*
*·        * * وتعقد ايضا في ارقي القاعات الفندقية حول العالم* *]* *دبي /ماليزيا /تركيا /الاردن / الاسكندرية /نيويورك / واشنطن / مدريد / برشلونة / المغرب / السعودية /سلطنة عمان/ قطر /شرم الشيخ / اندونيسيا / الصين / روسيا جاكرتا* *[* 
ويمكننا عقد الدورات حسب التاريخ والدولة المناسبة لسيادتكم ايضا
*·        * *بالاضافة الي شهادة كامبريدج.* 
*للاستفسار علي المحتويات العلمية للبرامج او الاتفاق مع المركز من خلال* 
*Name:* *أ/ غادة السعيد*
*Mob/ Whats App:** 0020102**8818885*
*Email: ghada@prokuala.com*

----------

